# OS 9.1 application will run in X, but keeps quitting.



## wizkid5059 (Jun 17, 2010)

Hello. 

From a user of  ALL 3 major OS's, I have trouble on a mac.
I got an iMac G3 Indigo from a teacher at my school. She gave me the software as well. The disk for OS 9.1 had applications for OS 9 as well. I installed Quicken 2001 which would run on OS X. I run 10.2. I try to add a starting balance to my account, but then Mac OS X tells me Quicken 2001 Deluxe has unexpectedly quit.
I have tried calling Apple, but they are after hours. So, I tried nowonder.com, which bought me here. So, can you help me? I am not running it in Classic mode, but I posted here since it was on the OS 9.1 disk.


----------



## Canada-Man (Jun 24, 2010)

I'm pretty sure there is nothing Apple can do for you as Quicken is third-party software.

Maybe Quicken 2001 (which probably came out in 2000) is not compatible with Mac OS X 10.2 (which came out in 2002). Does it work well under MacOS 9?


----------



## Giaguara (Jun 24, 2010)

Apple would do nothing about it even if it was during business hours - first of all, even if Quicken was (as it was on some Macs) provided with the hardware, it's never been Apple software. At best the support would be limited to install/launch/reinstall but even that doesn't go beyond their general support guidelines. First, the 90 days support (of purchase of the Mac itself, or an updated OS for it later gives another 90 days...), or if with AppleCare, 3 days from puchase (which would have expired around 2002 in this case), or with exceptionally pay-per-case beyond that.... (or if someone sold you the single incidence and then transferred you beyond that, it would still be beyond their scope. Not Apple's software, and too old)

So that aside, let's see instead what we can do to get it working for you.

First, you mentioned the application is Quicken 2001. System requirements took some google fu, but it seems that they list these:



> System Requirements
> Required Disk Space (Mac)	 60 MB
> Required Memory (Mac)	 32 MB
> Required CPU Class (Mac)	 PowerPC
> Operating System	 Apple *MacOS 8*



Mac OS 8, huh? Older than OS 9.1... even though Mac OS 9 or 9.1 may be able to run it. Technically those are not that far of each other, so if you _need_ to stay with Quicken 2001, I'd try it as OS 9, or at best Classic form.

Mac OS X operating systems differ from pre-X systems radically. Pre-X, so OS 9 and anything before then were um, Mac OS based, and since X they are Unix based. If you have an application that is made to run in Mac OS 9 or prior, the only way to get it to run in Mac OS X (any version of) is either by 1) dual booting the system to OS 9 if both OS are installed on the drive, 2) running the app in Classic mode (does not work for all apps), 3) running it in a Mac OS emulator (especially on newer Macs) or 4) out of luck/need to look for different software.
Trying to run a Mac OS 9 or prior software in any Mac OS X is usually about as successful as getting a Windows 3.1 program to run without modifications in Windows 7...

My guess is that you'd like to run that version of Quicken because you already have it. Would that be the case or is there some other reason for it?

Current version of Quicken is 2010 http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/10968806 - which will be (paid, and) too new for your OS on that Mac. Do you have any other Macs you would be able to use for the software? Something that could use OS 8 (for Quicken 2001) or to use a newer OS (for newer Quicken)?

You could also try to run Quicken 2001 in an emulator. Sheepsaver is a brilliant (and free) application that allows you to run old Mac OS (7.5 to 9.0.4) in Mac OS X.
http://sheepshaver.cebix.net/
Sheepsaver doesn't list whether it runs smoothly with Mac OS X 10.2, but my guess is that they should be fairly compatible. Sheepsaver was released first in 2002, which is also when Mac OS X 10.2 was released, so they should be fairly cross-tested. 
You will also need Mac OS 9 or Mac OS 8 _native_ install discs with it.
Sheepsaver also lists this for specific emulation related discussions http://www.emaculation.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=20

The usual troubleshooting for a crashing application won't make much sense when the application system requirements are not met. OS 8 (or 9) and OS X 10.2 are radically different. So deleting any preferences of files or doing any pram-voodoo or creating new users or command line acrobatics won't make anything to make the program more compatible. 
So I guess for the next step or direction to take will need some thinking first.

Is there some strong reason to stay in Quicken 2001, and not to go to a newer version?

What OS discs do you have available? OS 9.1, OS 8..? 
Sheepsaver may take some work to get it run so how important is it to get it to run in this system, or how much time are you willing to invest in getting it to run?

For newer alternatives, the hardware puts its limits more than the version of OS X. OS X 10.2 is 8 years old, and most software in the market requires newer OS X to run on - which won't help very much when those newer versions of OS X will not be supported by that hardware.

One alternative would be to deconstruct the situation and get back to basics.
What are the exact tasks you want or need to do with Quicken? 
Perhaps there is some other software that would also be an option with your current system - such as some software that you can use in a browser to get it done...


----------



## wizkid5059 (Nov 20, 2010)

Well, I HAVE 2004, but that is Windows-only. I have 7.6 Floppy discs, meant for my Macintosh TV. (Not to be confused with the new Apple TV.) I also have a 9.1 System Install disc that was in the software package. Also in there was a 10.0.3 X install disc! What I want to do is keep track of my bank account and my money on hand. I do NOT have internet for my iMac yet, hoping for an AirPort card soon.


----------



## DeltaMac (Nov 20, 2010)

How will a wireless card help you if you don't have internet now? Do you have an internet router that will allow you to connect through ethernet? That could be used with the iMac, too.
The older G3 iMac needs a daughter card for the Airport card, and that adapter was not used in any other Mac, and was not already installed unless the iMac originally came with the optional Airport card. If you don't get that daughter/adapter card too, then the Airport card will be useless to you.


----------



## wizkid5059 (Dec 10, 2010)

Yes I have a router that is 2 floors away. That is why the house is wifi.


----------

